

Page Speed 99% YSlow 99% High Performance Web Site - rupeshsreeraman
http://tektrains.in/

======
NewsReader42
Haha, now try getting it on a site with images and other content i/e a normal
website.

I've been at the forefront of pagespeed since before it was trendy, I've
achieved 100% 3 times and 95% or above about 50 times, my sites load in less
than 500 milliseconds - that's ENTIRE page load and DOM ready, when you can
achieve that then you can boast!

